

Ask HN: "Like" buttons for blogs that respect privacy and ownership - kmfrk

I&#x27;d love to have something that allows readers to &quot;thank&quot; me for an article they&#x27;ve read, and I like what Svbtle and similar CMSes offer.<p>I don&#x27;t want to use anything awful from the perspective of privacy and data ownership like Facebook, Google+, etc., but just something very simple that increments a number for each post in some kind of database stored somewhere to give me an idea of what people like, and to serve as a simple reward mechanism.<p>Have you rolled your own somewhere, or is there a service that is as simple and respectful of users as well as blog owners out there?
======
minimaxir
I've compromised by rolled my own Facebook, Twitter, and LinkedIn buttons on
my own site: [http://minimaxir.com](http://minimaxir.com)

Although there is still data collection when the article is shared, there is
no tracking while the user is simply visiting the page, so it's a compromise
in user-friendliness and user-privacy.

I use jQuery to retrieve the counts, since those 3 services have unofficial
endpoints for retrieving Share count when given a URL. (Google+ does not. No
big loss.)

~~~
kmfrk
Data collection (for the blog owner's back-end, anyway) is fine; besides, most
people probably host their static pages on github.io or S3, which don't really
allow for SSL, and as long as we aren't talking about "weird" blog articles,
end-to-end encryption isn't a big concern of mine in this case.

------
codegeek
I have seen this on svbtle blogs called "kudos"

[https://github.com/masukomi/kudos](https://github.com/masukomi/kudos)

